# Enzo Mechana 1000m Prototypes



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I was looking at a wrist watch review site  which has a feature on the main page today. It links to another watch forum where there are some interesting pics of ENZO MECHANA 1000m PROTOTYPES. Since these sites include watch discussion I can not include a link









Interesting watch though - I think JasonM would like it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw it on another forum Neil, and yes it look really good, a huge beast









Cheers

J


----------

